# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco proveedores de curcuma entera seca, achiote entero y oregano seco entero

## A-1DELPERU

Estimados, busco proveedores de palillo entero seco (curcuma) achiote entero en semilas y oregano seco entero, todo para molienda.
enviar precios por 1 kg, 100 kg 1 tn
gracias
Ricardo RodriguezTemas similares: Busco proveedores de productos orgánicos Busco proveedores de espárragos congelados para exportación Busco proveedores de Paltas Organicas Busco Proveedores agricultores de diversos productos Busco proveedores de nueces, oregano, paprika,  pimientas

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Buenas tardes, aún requiere estos productos, si es así, indiqueme su requimiento, cantidades y tiempos de entraga,
Saludos!  *                      Z&T S.G.**              GERENTE GENERAL         Fernando  Zegarra Torres        * *Cel: 961036444 (Movistar)  RPM:*6966195 CLARO:993467441              Skype : ferdyzeg1*

----------


## lmendoza

Saludos, 
Tenemos cúrcuma entera seca, orégano y achiote, cualquier consulta: ventas@rasmendex.com
Luis Mendoza B.  _Nextel : 51*100*4396_  _Celular: 51-996826272_ _Rpm    :  # 467470_ _Phone : 511-623-1407_

----------


## jflor7

previos saludos tenemos oregano organico , que cantidades requiere , cada cuanto timpo y cuanto esta pagando . jabevi7@hotmail.com
gracias
Jaqueline
rpc 958330773

----------


## SANTA ANITA AMAZON SAC

Saludos, cuento con 30 sacos de 50 kg cada uno, cúrcuma longa (palillo, guisador) limpio, seco, entero.
Correo de contacto: wurcuhuaranga@hotmail.com

----------


## demisaqui

Hola cuento con jengibre y cúrcuma; producto de pichanaki región junin a buen precio. 
si estas interesado mándame un correo a :   misaqui@outlook.com
tel: 925831370 
Saludos

----------


## Inti Internacional SAC

Tengo palillo (curcuma) seco 2 ton comunicarse al 941447524 999588746 intiinternaciona@gmail.com si lo requieren aún gracias

----------


## euceda

Hola
Tenemos Curcuma fresca organica, subproducto de proceso 
Luis Enrique Uceda Luis.uceda@eurofresh.pe
981900720

----------


## NAVARRO RAYMONDI BRANLER

contamos con cúrcuma  tanto fresca como deshidratado , contáctenos al 960191545

----------


## llapanmiki

buenas tardes.
cintamos con estos colorantes en harina : 
curcuma.
achiote.
maiz morado.
y segun volumen Cochinilla.
whatsapp  00 51 969675052
skype : acolomav

----------


## CODEAVA

Buen día, cuento con achiote todo el año 
Puedo abastecer desde una tn a más Coop.antamiorganics@gmail.com tlf. 972079442

----------


## Proalipe.sac

Buenas tardes contamos con diversos productos todos de excelente calidad como _HONGO DE PINO_, _CÚRCUMA_, _JENGIBRE_, _CARDAMOMO_ y _ORÉGANO SECO_. Cualquier consulta o cotización por favor comuníquese al 913132767 o al correo proalipe.sac@gmail.com  *Ing. Norman Panduro
   ProAlipe SAC*

----------

